# Monster crop with roots showing no growth?



## Mr.Moniker (Dec 22, 2014)

As the title says, I took a clone during about the 3rd or 4th week of flower (monster cropping).

After about a week, the clone had roots, but I'm getting close to 3 weeks with roots now, and STILL have no new vegitative growth. 

The clone is completely healthy, perfectly green, has 2 full nodes(3 really but I cut the bottom nodes leaves off so I could have more stem length in the soil) and is about 6in tall, so it's not like I took a fucked up clone or that it's unhealthy currently. 

I've read that monster cropping normally takes 3-4 weeks anyways, but that's usually for the plant to root I thought, mines had full white roots for 3 weeks!

Anyways, anyone with any advice I'd really appreciate it!!

And I CAN put a pic up, although It's just a pic of a normal healthy clone, so not much your going to see


----------



## warble (Dec 22, 2014)

How much light? What ppm are you feeding? I would think that since you took her in flower, she has to recover the shock of being put into veg. Re-veging and sprouting roots is a pretty big shock.


----------



## Mr.Moniker (Dec 22, 2014)

She's just next to a normal household cfl, she was planted ina mix of Fox farms light warrior, happy frog, and ocean forest (equal parts). 

I pre watered soil with I believe a 1/3 dose of the recomended amount of thrive alive for cloning, and haven't watered since as my soil is still decently moist (I do mist her occasionally with plain dechlorinated water, maybe once a day or every other day)

She's in a 16oz solo cup wit drainholes drilled through the bottom if that matters. I also snipped leaf tips (as I normally do when taking clones to help stimulate the need for vegatative growth and in turn, root growth), and I left bud sites mostly in tact. 

Mother plant was the strongest of my blue cheese females and the fastest maturing. Never had problems with bugs, nute burnn, basically no major stresses for the mother. 

I don't know what other information could possibly be relevant.


----------



## warble (Dec 22, 2014)

It takes time to re-veg a well rooted plant. It should take longer to re-veg a cutting. 1 cfl should be fine for a cutting, are you on 24/0 or 18/6? I think as long as you have roots, some green leaves, and you keep treating her nice, she'll do just fine.


----------



## Ammastor (Dec 29, 2014)

Monster cropping takes alot longer then normal to convert back. Root growth, converting back to veg, and starting to veg. I always add at least 2 weeks into the equation if monster cropping because of the conversion. Some strains react much quicker then others. But It you keep it alive and kicking it will revert.


----------



## Mr.Moniker (Dec 29, 2014)

I forgot I posted this thread. Great news! I've got some new growth! 

Now I'm just waiting for the medium to dry a little so I can hit it with a little root66


----------



## Ammastor (Dec 29, 2014)

Ahh there ya go. How long in all did it take to see the growth


----------



## Mr.Moniker (Dec 29, 2014)

I noticed new growth two days ago, so in all about 5 weeks, with roots showing after about 5-7 days 

I'll most likely compile a few pics over the next few weeks then start a thread to show her off. 

I'm just trying to figure out what I'm gonna do with her. I was thinking about trying to do a pseudo fluxing technique with some heavy pruning once veg really hits. Or I could just throw her under a net and let her do her thing under a scrog. 

I'm waiting to see how she starts branching and just base my training techniques off how she grows. Well see though!


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 5, 2015)

Please continue this thread I'm really interested to see if it herms on you.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 5, 2015)

Really interested to see how this works out for you. Would love to see some pics. I just realized I fucked up n shoulda taken cuttings of this critical sensi star, its lookin so damn good 5 weeks into the flip - so I'ma do the same thing you're doing n try to take a few of the lower shoots n see what happens lol. Little farther in so I don't really expect anything, but it'd be nice to get that girl back for another round.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 5, 2015)

I just took some cuttings about a week ago off some plants that where about 2 weeks in, They are all og's. 2 are heirloom, a king louie. and then today i did a super lemon haze. I am interested to see how these og's do. I'll post updates too.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 5, 2015)

so I just went to take some pics, was totally surprised to see the king louie had already busted roots

 
here is the og, they always take longer to root, even when not monster cropped


----------



## Mr.Moniker (Jan 5, 2015)

Mine had roots for almost a MONTH before seeing any kind of vegatative growth. When I get some time I'll snap a few pics of my mini garden (I have a few clones plus some herbs and a fuckin Dragon fruit tree all growing in a little mini grow chamber)


----------



## greeengodess (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Moniker said:


> She's just next to a normal household cfl, she was planted ina mix of Fox farms light warrior, happy frog, and ocean forest (equal parts).
> 
> I pre watered soil with I believe a 1/3 dose of the recomended amount of thrive alive for cloning, and haven't watered since as my soil is still decently moist (I do mist her occasionally with plain dechlorinated water, maybe once a day or every other day)
> 
> ...


I have noticed cuttings from a flowering plant take longer because they have to revert back to a veg state. As long as the plant is happy, its just a waiting game. I prefer to take cuttings in veg because tho cause Im too impatient and picky. Also one of my downfalls....I give them the ax if they aren't doing what I want.


----------

